# Puppy walking funny on her hind legs.



## SoCalRyan

Samantha is now almost 17 weeks old and about a week ago I noticed both her hind legs start pushing outwards after she walks or runs for a certain amount of time. 

I took her to the vet last week and mentioned it to him and he said that it could be because she is growing too fast. He gave me a supplement (Pet Tabs) to give her daily which I've been doing. 

Should I be worried?


----------



## Samba

Sometimes they walk a bit wonky in the rear due to angulation as a puppy. Could it be that?


----------



## Lucy Dog

What kind of lines is she from? Extreme rear angulation that you find in the American showlines or even some German showlines can cause a weird looking walk like you're explaining.

Hard to tell without actually seeing it. Do you have a camera to make a video? If you can, it would help.


----------



## JudynRich

Mia had an occational limp here and there with her front paws...the vet said it was growing pains and it has been months since we've seen any limping. It was around the same age as your pup. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## SoCalRyan

Here's a video of her walking.







Thank you for the replies so far.


----------



## Samba

Oh yeah, normal!  She is a bit "hocky" due to her rear angulation. Most likely the rear will angulation will decrease some, she will grow into herself.

Your pup does not need supplementation or veterinary intervention. The PetTabs are okay as a vitamin supplement though. She is fine and I will bet you the "wobble" will go away as she grows into herself and tightens up from puppy looseness. If I had video of mine a couple months ago it would have looked the same.

Beautiful pup, by the way.


----------



## The Judge

I hope he is right. I would still ask avet


----------



## dianefbarfield

When Lizzie was little, it was like she had two different bodies. Sometimes it was like she didn't know what her hind end was doing and would get surprised!!! She was so clumsy. But thank goodness she has grown out of that and is beautiful in motion now.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt

She's beutiful and a big girl.My pup Is 5 months old and hes prob close to 60 lbs and very big boned his walk is identical to youre pups I was worried to so I took him to the vet and they checked his hips and told me he is fine he just needs time to grow into his big body.


----------



## Rio&Vytas

OMG! That walk looks exactly like Vytas when he was younger. My husband and I wondered if we should be concerned. Alas, Vytas is nine months old now and he is growing into his back legs and feet and Iam getting a glimpse of that beauty in motion developing.


----------



## Samba

The chances of a vet understanding this normal development in a German Shepherd pup are not too great. Fortunately, my vet is GSD person and would not surmise this to be "growing too fast" or in need of supplements. Best to ask people with years in the breed also. There is nothing wrong with the pup's motion in the rear if that is the owner's concern. I have seen many, many like her. 

When the angulation is too extreme and persists into adulthood, then the motion is considered "dirty" from behind. It is a fault in an adult dog. This again would be a function of the angulation, not a medical condition.


----------



## Andaka

I agree with Samba. She will most likely grow out of it. Do you know what her bloodlines are?


----------



## SoCalRyan

Andaka said:


> I agree with Samba. She will most likely grow out of it. Do you know what her bloodlines are?


Here is the breeders website.
http://www.thinschmidt.com

The Sire is Grocco and The Dam is Waneska.


----------



## DUL958

Hysterical and cute, cute, cute. Sofie walked a little funky when she was this age. She's fine now @ 5 months....although sometimes her rear still looks a little sideways. I've been told that they grow out of it.

SoCalRyan, she's beautiful.


----------



## Samba

She looks to be West German showline breeding. The rear angulation that you see in your pup is common in the lines. She probably won't have extreme rear leg angulation when she grows up and the wobble will go away. If the puppies don't start out with more angulation than they need, once adult development occurs they won't have enough angulation left for a bigger step in gaiting.


----------



## SoCalRyan

Samba said:


> She looks to be West German showline breeding. The rear angulation that you see in your pup is common in the lines. She probably won't have extreme rear leg angulation when she grows up and the wobble will go away. If the puppies don't start out with more angulation than they need, once adult development occurs they won't have enough angulation left for a bigger step in gaiting.


Thank you so much for all your knowledgeable responses Samba!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Looks like a goofy, awkward puppy to me. Basically it's the story of any GSD puppy growing into their body. Looks completely normal to me.

As long as she isn't showing any signs of being in any kind of pain - i wouldnt worry.


----------



## ZAYDA

Keeping your puppy lean is a must and keep the protein low so they grow slow.


----------



## SoCalRyan

ZAYDA said:


> Keeping your puppy lean is a must and keep the protein low so they grow slow.


We are currently feeding her 2 cups of Purina Pro Plan Puppy Lamb & Rice dry food mixed with a tablespoon of canned Purina Pro Plan Puppy wet food. 

This is what the breeder recommended. We feed her two times a day.

Is there a better brand of dry food that I should be giving her? 
I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## LaRen616

My BYB recommended that crap to me too 

Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy is what I highly recommend


----------



## Samba

I know a lot of breeders use Pro Plan. It is probably an economics issue in many cases. 

I like to grow them slowly and lean also. My vet encourages that and even if they grow slowly as pups, they still reach their normal adult size. I have been using Orijen Large Breed Puppy and Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy. These foods are supposed to have proper calcium to phosphorus ratio for developing larger breed puppy bones. Of course, you can get a puppy too fat on any food if you over feed. I try to keep an eye on their weight and adjust accordingly.


----------



## roxy84

ZAYDA said:


> Keeping your puppy lean is a must and keep the protein low so they grow slow.


this is not correct. higher protein levels do not promote fast growth in large breed pups. high Ca levels do, as can overfeeding (too much caloric intake).


----------



## Samba

The old recommendation to feed low protein to large breed puppies has been refuted. Puppies need high quality protein to develop. 



How to Feed Your Large Breed Puppy | eHow.com 

http://sonic.net/~cdlcruz/GPCC/library/Optimal feeding of large breed puppies.pdf


----------



## DStrass

Samba said:


> Oh yeah, normal! She is a bit "hocky" due to her rear angulation. Most likely the rear will angulation will decrease some, she will grow into herself.
> 
> Your pup does not need supplementation or veterinary intervention. The PetTabs are okay as a vitamin supplement though. She is fine and I will bet you the "wobble" will go away as she grows into herself and tightens up from puppy looseness. If I had video of mine a couple months ago it would have looked the same.
> 
> Beautiful pup, by the way.


Hi Samba, we also have a dog that walks similar to this one. Can you help?








5 month old pup with odd walk- help!


Hi all - We just came home with a beautiful GSD yesterday that we are already in love with and making part of our home. He is 5 months old and from a Western German lineage. Both parents are of Schutzhund background and the mothers hips have been certified. The question is, he has a noticeably...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## misfits

DStrass said:


> Hi Samba, we also have a dog that walks similar to this one. Can you help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 month old pup with odd walk- help!
> 
> 
> Hi all - We just came home with a beautiful GSD yesterday that we are already in love with and making part of our home. He is 5 months old and from a Western German lineage. Both parents are of Schutzhund background and the mothers hips have been certified. The question is, he has a noticeably...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.germanshepherds.com


This thread is ten years old. Probably be better to just start one of your own


----------



## [email protected]

SoCalRyan said:


> Here's a video of her walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the replies so far.


I have the same issue with my 4 months old GSD. How is she now did she grow out of it?


----------



## BigOzzy2018

American Natural Premium is a great food. All stage formulas are best for puppies. Stay away from Blue Buffalo 
There are 100’s of foods out there and if your pup is doing well on Purina why change it???


----------



## Murray & baby Gus

SoCalRyan said:


> Here's a video of her walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the replies so far.


OMG this is the same as my 12 week old Gus, and I have just started PANIC mode,


----------



## Murray & baby Gus

roxy84 said:


> this is not correct. higher protein levels do not promote fast growth in large breed pups. high Ca levels do, as can overfeeding (too much caloric intake).


Too much calcium can cause your dog to develop problems like kidney stones. It can also cause large breeds to grow too quickly for their bones and joints to develop properly. This can lead to problems like hip dysplasia, osteochondrosis and hypertrophic osteodystrophy in adulthood.
The idea that excess protein causes kidney failure arises from the fact that high levels of protein have historically been ill-advised for dogs with kidney failure. Failing kidneys allow urea, a byproduct of protein metabolism, to build up in the blood, making the dog feel sick.


----------



## Fodder

@Murray & baby Gus this thread is 11yrs old and many of the members you’re responding to are no longer active.

closing.


----------

